# Two cats in need of a new forever home



## Kayla501 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi I live in London and I have two cats who are both 7 a black male called frank whose lovely and affectionate and brilliant with people and kids and I have his companion lady who is a tabby female and lovely and affectionate too, I have a one year old son and after many hospital trips and also being hospitalised with a terrible wheezy chest and cold symptoms for nearly the year we've had all the tests done and he is allergic to them so I have to find them a new home I don't want to because I have had them for the whole 7 years but it has now got to the point my son is on medication for his chest and this will continue until I can re home, so if anyone is interested in helping me re home my cats I would be very grateful 
Thank you


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I


Kayla501 said:


> Hi I live in London and I have two cats who are both 7 a black male called frank whose lovely and affectionate and brilliant with people and kids and I have his companion lady who is a tabby female and lovely and affectionate too, I have a one year old son and after many hospital trips and also being hospitalised with a terrible wheezy chest and cold symptoms for nearly the year we've had all the tests done and he is allergic to them so I have to find them a new home I don't want to because I have had them for the whole 7 years but it has now got to the point my son is on medication for his chest and this will continue until I can re home, so if anyone is interested in helping me re home my cats I would be very grateful
> Thank you


I am so sorry that it has come to rehoming your cats and I hope a loving home can be found for them. Could they be separated? Also can you post some photos of them both?


----------



## Kayla501 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, I will post some pictures now, 
They've been together since they were kittens I think it would break there hearts to be separated would break mine too if I'm honest, there house cats and they've never been apart,


----------



## Kayla501 (Jul 31, 2015)

Frank






Frank






Lady






Lady


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Kayla501 said:


> View attachment 239613
> Frank
> View attachment 239612
> Frank
> ...


Awww they are gorgeous! I wondered how close they were so thought it best to ask. Fingers crossed they will be homed together soon. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They are adorable. Such a shame your boy is so allergic,. It must be heartbreaking for you to even contemplate rehoming them. But when you see your child so ill, there is little else you can do.


----------



## Kayla501 (Jul 31, 2015)

It really does break my heart, frank and I have a really special bond I got him first and if I ask him for a kiss he does and I say show me your belly and he rolls over and starts wigglying around, when my son was having his skin price test done I was hoping the lumps that appeared almost immediately on his arm were for some thing else but unfortunately out of everything tested it was just the cats, it really does upset me but I think my son suffering for the last year because of it and me not knowing makes it worse as well,


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Kayla and welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you've had to join under these circumstances and I'm sorry to hear your son is allergic to your cats. I can only imagine how difficult this must be for you. 

Frank and Lady are gorgeous. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that they can find the perfect loving forever home together.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Kayla! Frank and Lady are lovely cats - I really hope you can find a lovely home for them soon x


----------



## Kayla501 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your replies, hopefully I will find a loving home for them, I would prefer to find them a home rather then having them go to a cat sanctuary I'm sure there very good and look after the animals well but I don't like the thought of them locked up and probably sitting there waiting thinking I'm coming back for them it really upsets me, but I'm sure they will find some one who will love them as much as I do xx


----------



## Kayla501 (Jul 31, 2015)

Update on frank and lady, 
They have been fostered in to a lovely family home 
And when the time comes they will be re homed together 
Broke my heart seeing them go last Saturday it's been a hard few days but I know it was the best for my son and also for them they will never have the love and attention that I could no longer give them


----------

